

Analyzing the Wikileaks Afghanistan data with R - mattcoolidge
http://blog.revolutionanalytics.com/2010/07/an-analysis-of-the-wikileaks-data-with-r.html

======
snewe
Here is the original article by Drew Conway:

<http://www.drewconway.com/zia/?p=2226>

